# Patiently awaiting arrival of first ever litter ... labour stories please!



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi ... new to the forums and looking for information and advice.

I have an 18mth old tabby called Nancy who is very heavily pregnant, I do not know exact dates and am unsure of when the kittens will arrive.

Really looking to share my story with other and get some help and advice along the way ... this is my first litter aswell as Nancys. Never had a cat that has had kittens before! .... EXCITING!! :thumbup:

Well ... Nancy has been acting very strange just lately. I have not seen any nesting behaviour although she is very restless and is following me around lots. She is still eating although not as much as she was a few days ago. Kittens are very active in her belly and when I cup her belly it feels very lumpy and hard.

The hair around her nipples has really thinned out although I have not seen any discharge or milk. I did however witness what I interpret as a contraction today ... her belly went really tight into a ball for a few seconds and then back to normal.

Do cats have braxton hicks like we do? I have not seen it happen again since and she hasn't been at all vocal ... not really in her nature to make much noise. Always said she thinks she is a dog as she gruffs/barks more than she does meow! :lol:

Really want to know when to expect kittens as I work most of the time and really want to be here for her. Not sure how she will react to the whole thing.

Any help or advice appreciated

Gia


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cats can have "tightenings" on the week up to birth. 

She will become quite clingy (possibly) and want to to stay with her.

When contractions start you will see her tummy go very hard then relaxed again, this can last some time, she may want you with her.

Once the contractions have pushed the babies down you will see what looks like a red bubble popping out, this is the first kitten coming out, she should give a few pushes and voila, I like to have a clean face towel and rub their faces to hear a squeak but I am sure if I was not their the cat would do that.

Then comes the placenta, the cat will usually eat the placenta right up to where she will tear the cord on the kitten, she will then wash/dry the kitten.

They usually come 20/30 mins apart with large litters, then slow down to perhaps one every hour but all cats are different. If it is a small litter it can take hours between each being born, it can sometimes take up to 36 hours but as long as she is happy with 1st kitten and cleaning, feeding and not contracting or pushing and getting nowhere she should be fine.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply mellowma.. 

I've read a lot and watched loads of videos but like you say, each cat is different and it's difficult to tell what will happen.

She's very clingy and she keeps trying really hard to get to her bits to clean them but can't quite reach so licks her belly instead ... quite comical to watch.

I've constructed a nesting box for her out of a rather large cardboard box but she doesn't seem interested in going in it, she just likes to lie on top of it! I've just got visions of her having them on my bed or something 

The waiting game is killing me though and I'm scared that I won't be here when she has them :sad:

When do they normally start to nest? I haven't seen her do anything like it yet apart from the constant scratching in the litter tray (she's always been obsessed with digging in her litter).


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Usually a few days before, some weeks before, some hardly anything until they about to drop. You will know.

Litter tray scratching is good too, she may think she needs a poo a lot as babies are pushing down.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck 

Cotton continued eating right up until giving birth. I noticed in the afternoon that she started digging in bags and was trying to get behind the sofas. I took her up to the second bedroom and at about 9pm or just after she lost her mucus plug. She delivered the first kitten at about 1:30am and the kitten took about half an hour to come out. By about 3-3:30am she'd delivered all 5 kittens.

It was a quick birth and went extremely well. Only the last kitten was born 'breech'. Apparently breech in cats is different than it is in humans. Anyway, the back legs came out first.


----------



## kizzy2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

mine had a couple of tightenings about 2 days before she had them. she was also sick on that same day and she started with a slight vaginal discharge. then nothing for 2 days except for her being clingy and a bit more vocal. when it came to her being in labour, she wouldnt let me leave the room without crying. in between panting and contractions, that got steadily closer together, she tried to rest and sleep but couldnt get comfy. she was very restless and walked around, not really knowing what to do with herself. i was worried i would miss it but she was just different when the time came. the first 3 were born within 1.5 hours of eachother, one didnt make it. then she had a 3rd born nearly 8 hours later, which i missed as she didnt let me know. i just caught her cleaning it when i went to check on them.
its a lovely thing to see and i'm glad i was able to be there for her. 
good luck x


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

i have 2 females who birth very differently 
maisy she loves her belly rubbed for about 4hours befor full labour begins she licks like mad about 2 days befor birth then when hard labour begins she goes to her chosen place and strains twice and out they pop very easily 
she cleans them right away and eats placenta she feeds them then goes for food drink but returns every hour to refeed

twinkle this was her first litter she followed me round for ages was sick day befor then wouldnt leave sofa kept making odd faces and kinda freezing on the spot as small contractions hit and took a good 45mins huffing and puffing to get first one out and didnt clean them off at all i had to but once i had she ate placenta's


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies ...

I think she has a few days left to be honest, seems herself again today and has been bounding round like a kitten chasing her favourite toy. Hoping she decides to go for it over the weekend when I can be home with her but as always nature will decide.

Keep you posted as soon as things start to get exciting!!


----------



## melly-b21 (May 26, 2010)

hi i was the same as you,first cat that was expecting kittens. i didnt really konw what to do but all the peeps on here were VERY helpful.
all cats are diff but my cat tabby hadhers kittens 4 weeks ago sunday just gone. in the last wekk or so she got very much like you describe your cat as being at the mo with not really many signs of labour just the restlessnes and following me about. the only real sign that she was going into labour was when she had the show(the gunky bogy looking stuff) and she had the first within 15 20 mins,and was done and they were all born within a couple of hours. 
i know its not a great help but just thought i would share our experince with you. 
good luck and i hope they arrive soon.xxx:thumbup:


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers melly ...

She's still gobbling enough food for a entire cattery and has been a lot more active than usual. She went through a two week stage of just constantly sleeping and now she has her life back for some reason. She even came and had a cuddle in bed last night which she hasn't done in well over a month!!

No labour signs whatsoever yet and still not nesting. That said though I have been at work most of the day this week and unable to observe her behaviour properly so she may act a little different when I'm not here.

Belly is getting really hard now though and not noticed much action from the kittens. I can still feel the occasional kick if I hold my hand gently on her belly but it's not as strong as it was last week. Maybe space is getting a bit tight and they're preparing for the descent lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Read up on Everything that can go wrong, its scary but it prepares you, it isnt all happy and light and quick births!

Ive had mummys screaming while looking in my eyes for help, kittens feet first, kittens not breathing so had to get gunk out of their mouths and rub them with their head down and bum up to stimulte them, the best noise is them crying out after when its worked!

MY 2nd to last litter mum had no milk so it was a rush to the vets for a injection and a few days of hand feeding, which is so tiring I barely remember what happened on those days, last litter mum was screaming, couldnt get the kitten out so nearly up the vets for emerge c-section, she finally got it out just as I put the phone down to the vets and got dressed to leave! However one died for no reason we or the vets could find 

Im always happier when week 1 is over with, other than that is stress city! :scared:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes, very stressful, it can be worth it though. 

Just prepare yourself for everything, I used to skip pages of breeding books I didn't like but that's no good. Knowledge is power.


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

I totally agree!

Have been spending all my free time on the internet doing research so pretty prepared for whats coming. Thats why I'm frightened about being at work when it happens incase things do go wrong!

On a positive note though I've just noticed milk for the first time tonight ... tiny droplets appearing from her nipples. She has been lay on her back on my lap tonight so got a good look and a few kicks haha

Just given her a bedtime snack and I'm off to sleep now. Wish I had mobile cctv for when I go to work :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww do you work full time ?

If yes just keep her near her box and locked away from any dangerous places, like behind cookers etc.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there if her milk is there it is likely to be in the next few days. Just to say what Taylorbaby said is very true do read up on what can go wrong. You sound like you have done your research though so you will be fine.I had my first experience of a cat giving birth and I had to assist as the kitten was breech and got stuck.She also needed rescuscitating as she had a lot of fluid in her lungs. It was very scary but having read up on things it really helped as I knew what to do and when I heard that cry it was music to my ears! My cat didnt nest at all and only went into box as labour was in full swing. The morning she went into labour she was extremely affectionate kept sitting on my lap and crying out when normally she is a quiet cat.Then the fast breathing started followed by contractions and within half an hour her first was born. Good luck and I hope you get to be their for birth. Luckily I knew when my cat had mated so booked a weeks holiday round the time of birth. Good luck keep us posted x


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes I work full time but she is only allowed in one room when I'm not home so that she is safe and comfortable.

I booked last week off thinking that she would of been ready then but unfortunately we're still waiting. I'm hoping she will have them this weekend although I have to work sunday!! 

I've just got in now and checked on her and she went mad ... nuzzling me ... my legs ... she hasn't left my side!!

Just fed her some wet food and now off to pick up my man from work and then shopping for MORE cat food lol. Think I'll pick her up some nice tasty treats and spend the evening cuddling her and the fella on the sofa while I watch a film. :thumbup:


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Just a quick update ...

Today she seems to have gone off her food, noticed her going in and out of the kitten box a few times and she has turned all the bedding upside down.

She's also had a case of diarrhoea this afternoon and seems very uncomfortable and restless. She's also very quiet and withdrawn. Noticed that she is sniffing around a lot too.

Don't think we have much longer to wait! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like it scould be soon!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Well she still has the runs but other than that seems normal, still waiting!


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I think tonight may well be the night ... in the last half hour she has suddenly gone crazy! Chasing her tail, trying to bite her back, constantly licking herself and breathing heavily.

First time was around 45 mins ago and she had another episode just before I logged in. Think it's nearly time?

She was just led on the floor when it happened sleeping like she has been for weeks. Then all of sudden she just jumped up and began trying to bite her back. She then walked round in circles trying to get to her tail end and seemed really aggitated and uncomfortable. She seemed to be panting slightly whilst waiting for whatever it was to stop. It has since happened again but not as severe as the first time.

Now she just can't keep still ... lies down ... gets up ... moves somewhere else and lies down ... gets up ... you get the idea.

I've not seen any discharge or fluid coming from her yet but maybe early stages?? :confused1:

Sooo excited!!


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hopefully you may have kittens by now judging by what you were describing! Hope alls well x


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Still nothing ... think she's playing games with us lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They do that. They should have that somewhere in the cat breeding books, although day 65 is the most common days cats like to take the pi$$ and keep you anxioulsy waiting dor days and days and days and nights and night.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

We are having the exact same thing with our Cat at the minute altho she has had a show, im worrying myself to death that not everything is has it should be as the mucus stuff happend thursday and then again yesterday when she lost a big clump, she is very restless though and follows me everywhere. Im lost and dont know what to do as this was most deffinately an unplanned pregnancy as she is a house cat and too young at a year old to be having babies but no matter how we plan things something somewhere goes wrong (my 4yr old let her out :eek6: ) although we cant wait for the kittens to arrive now i just want to make sure she is ok. 
Hope everything is going well with your cat and that she has them soon hun, good luck xx


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Well ours was also an unplanned pregnancy ... we are also unsure of the exact date of mating which makes knowing when they are coming all the more difficult.

I have still not seen any signs of contractions or show but she is becoming all the more affectionate as each day passes and her demand for food is still soaring! Her milk has come in, her belly has dropped, she is nesting ... all the signs are there but still no kitties!!

All I do know is that my bonus this month will be eaten by cat litter, kitten food, injections and neutering costs!! 

Our own fault really, should of had her spayed but then I would never have witnessed the miracle that is kittening!


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Ours has now had her waters break but still nothing yet, Vet seems to think she is ok to carry on naturally so i dont know. Just hope she starts soon as we still see nothing other than what we thought was contractions a couple hours agao but we very probably were wrong


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

Hopefully soon Feisty ... keep me posted!

I've just come home for lunch today so I can check on my girl, she's stuffing her face as we speak lol


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol Mittens has stopped eating unless of course it is best ham or chicken! :eek6:
She is currently under our bed after toodling around the house for the best part of 2 hours but seems settled there fortunately her box fits under and she is layed comfy as, but still nothing yet . 

I will keep you posted as and when the kittens arrive


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi NancyKat, so far she has had four kittens, however we can feel at least one more. The first kitten delivered about 15:30 ish a predominantly white with tortie patterns the 2nd around half hour/ 45 mins later a predominantly black with flashes of ginger & white tortie patterns, the third was 25 mins later a black & white and the fourth very similar to the second came breech 10 mins later. She saw to the first kitten fantastically, the second she wore herself out with but once out and handed to her she cleaned up lovely same with the rest of them. They are all settled down and feeding from mum.

Could someone possibly tell me what the chances of another kitten being there are as it still feels to me that there is at least one more (im sure i felt it move) and also how long is safe to leave her incase there is, i think right now she is too tired.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Feisty said:


> Hi NancyKat, so far she has had four kittens, however we can feel at least one more. The first kitten delivered about 15:30 ish a predominantly white with tortie patterns the 2nd around half hour/ 45 mins later a predominantly black with flashes of ginger & white tortie patterns, the third was 25 mins later a black & white and the fourth very similar to the second came breech 10 mins later. She saw to the first kitten fantastically, the second she wore herself out with but once out and handed to her she cleaned up lovely same with the rest of them. They are all settled down and feeding from mum.
> 
> Could someone possibly tell me what the chances of another kitten being there are as it still feels to me that there is at least one more (im sure i felt it move) and also how long is safe to leave her incase there is, i think right now she is too tired.


Hi there and congrats on kittens. My cat had her first litter 3 weeks ago and she went 14 hours between births so don't worry. Cats can take up to 24 hours to have kittens I was told. As long as she seems comfortable and is not struggling with strong contractions for an hour without giving birth she will be fine and may just pop another out when she has rested. Good luck and enjoy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Honeybunch said:


> Hi there and congrats on kittens. My cat had her first litter 3 weeks ago and she went 14 hours between births so don't worry. Cats can take up to 24 hours to have kittens I was told. As long as she seems comfortable and is not struggling with strong contractions for an hour without giving birth she will be fine and may just pop another out when she has rested. Good luck and enjoy:thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you Honeybunch 

We are not so sure now : i was sure i could feel one but now not so sure.

I was looking at your pictures, beautiful Cats hun x


----------



## NancyKat (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumbup: FEISTY CONGRATULATIONS!! :thumbup:​
We're STILL waiting! She's not herself today though, very quiet and withdrawn again ... stomach seems to be getting lower and lower by the day and her appetite is waining. There can't be much room left in there for food now she is so big.

Getting quite anxious now and will give her til the weekend before I think about taking her to the vets. Problem is I have no idea of the mating date so not really sure when to expect them.


----------

